# Firewire camcorders



## kirkjack (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm looking for a new camcorder. 2 things I hope I could get would be a hard drive model and 1 with a firewire port. Anyone have any input. I would like hd. Is this too much to hope or ask for? I have a G5 and want to edit and then burn DVD's


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 6, 2008)

kirkjack said:


> I'm looking for a new camcorder. ... hard drive model and 1 with a firewire port. ...


This has been talked about a lot on this and other forums. If you buy a miniDV or HDV camcorder with a FireWire port, you are probably set. Hard drive-based models require special consideration. Don't even think about getting one without FireWire. If you want a hard drive-based model, then you need to go to Apple's *iMovie* website for a list of those supported by Apple.


----------



## kirkjack (Apr 6, 2008)

Looked at apples site could not find a list of supported camcorders


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 6, 2008)

some supported camcorders:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1014

That's iMovie '08. iMovie HD doesn't have as much support for hard-drive based camcorders.


----------

